# The things you find while wading...



## fisherFL

I got to hit the GMR today with not much to show for In fish but I did find a spinner bait that was one of the biggest I've seen easily 1 oz or more so it got me thinking about how much stuff I find while wading. Here's some lures I've found all this year ( the big spinner is the one I found today)







Not to mention the plethora of bobbers I find and ignore almost every trip, I don't think I'll ever have to buy any







So what are some cool of strange things you guys have found while wading?


----------



## BassAddict83

I'm not sure why but I CONSTANTLY find shoes while wading. All kinds too. Gym shoes, flip flops, hiking boots, you name it. It's really weird. I've also found a lot of sports balls (mostly tennis balls), coolers, water bottles, clothes (including underwear), lures, broken rods, toys, bikes, road signs, orange cones, a canoe paddle, and all kinds of other stuff. I'd say the weirdest thing I've found so far though has to be a tombstone. I found that a couple years ago while wading the LMR in the Loveland area. It was kinda creepy.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I also found a tombstone in a creek off Todds Fork once.

A foot long piece of a petrified tree in a trout stream in W. Va.

A plastic lawn mower in the GMR

great idea for a thread. Ill probably think of a few more things before I'm done


----------



## Curtis937

I found a small plastic 6' boat in the gmr in Troy it's still there.....and there is also a 14' fiberglass boat floating next to enon beach in mad river lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

oldstinkyguy said:


> I also found a tombstone in a creek off Todds Fork once.
> 
> A foot long piece of a petrified tree in a trout stream in W. Va.
> 
> A plastic lawn mower in the GMR
> 
> great idea for a thread. Ill probably think of a few more things before I'm done


I have no idea what petrified tree is? Is it rare?


----------



## dstiner86

other then the occasional pole and tackle among the list of stuff I've came across (and mostly left) would be rafts, shoes, chairs, some crazy creepy like homeless lean too thing, various car parts and clothing articles and lastly (a real trip downer) a dead puppy.. unfortunately nothing of use or nothing I really care to pick up. Although poles are a nice find last two were salvaged after some heavy duty cleaning and awaiting placement with plans of them being put in the hands of some aspiring fisherman that just need a pole and a few things to get them started. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bossman302

I find lures all the time whenever I go out looking, sinker's, TONS of bobbers, I found a couple rooster tails stuck in a tree awhile back. Pretty neat what you find when you actually take the time to look for stuff lol. I did find a camp chair and a Spud Bar last year (ice fishing bar), I caught the spud bar in a cast net.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Fishing in Dayton, I find plenty of the bad and a little good. Bobbers, hooks, lures, poles with something as little as the tip broke( a $3 remedy nowadays at ole wally world) tools, a knife that has become my favorite bait knife. Goes on and on. Few days ago, found a working bic lighter, locs brand sunglasses, and a sweet camo fishing hat all in the same spot. Dozens of balls that have gone to kids or dogs. Plenty plenty more. 

The bad list is much much larger, but the worst of the worst would be cars, bikes, SEVERAL grocery carts (must've came from parking lot storm drains right), swimming pools, boats, 2 dogs, a cat, pac n play, a full sized swing set, tires to boot, and lots more.

Could've sworn one time swimming in an old spot on the mad as a teen that I stepped on a dead body. Human or beast not sure, but upon stepping and feeling some squishing and cracking and then seeing some blackish rotten material left on my foot, wasent brave enough to check.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dandrews

I find bobbers & lures on almost every trip, nowadays I pour my own jigheads so I pick-up every piece of lead I see. I found my favorite knife and three rod & reel combo's while wading (not all at the same time). I caught a fire extinguisher once, didn't put up much of a fight.
I found a boat out in the middle of nowhere once in 4 Mile Creek. It looked almost brand new until I got up to it and looked inside; the bottom had been torn out.


----------



## Matulemj

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JONX513

Holy cow... it's a pogo ball! do they even still make those?


----------



## Roscoe

Wading C.C. around the bridge to the North and hooked into a large trash bag.Peeked inside and knew I had something pretty good.Dragged it up the hill and put in the truck.When I got home I saw that I had many Vintage Rated XXX films in their original boxes.What a find!Somebody thought they hit the creek but barely missed.




Roscoe


----------



## tripletdad

I grew up in KY and used to fish Elkhorn Creek every chance I got...I remember wade fishing a new to me section of the creek at this spot where a feeder creek emptied into the Elkhorn..I happened to look down the feeder creek and maybe 25yrds in...the whole front end of a 50s vintage chevy was sticking out of the bank.Full bumper,grill,fenders,everything up to the windshield/A-pillars...That is the weirdest thing I have ever found.....


----------



## bsmith

Roscoe said:


> Wading C.C. around the bridge to the North and hooked into a large trash bag.Peeked inside and knew I had something pretty good.Dragged it up the hill and put in the truck.When I got home I saw that I had many Vintage Rated XXX films in their original boxes.What a find!Somebody thought they hit the creek but barely missed.
> Roscoe


If I were you I'd have been really relieved just to learn that there wasn't a body in that bag.


----------



## bsmith

The only thing I've found that hasn't been mentioned yet is a bowling ball. As many have said, I find tons of sunglasses and shoes, mostly flip flops. I laugh to myself every time I'm near a livery and see everyone in their flip flops and sunglasses. I figure at least one of them will lose them.

I've logged quite a few hours on the rivers around here and I'm always surprised at how careless people get in their planning. The lessons I've learned are: don't take anything that you can't afford to lose, assume everything will get submerged (not just splashed), and if it isn't attached to you or the boat and you flip, it's probably going to get lost.

Even on two or three day trips, I take an absolute minimal amount of gear and carabiner as much as possible to the boat or put it in a pocket. If I even take a cell phone, it's always in a dry box turned off, and only turned on if I see something incredible and require a picture, or I have and emergency and need to call for help.


----------



## deltaoscar

A few years back I found a rock that looked a horn. I thought wow this cool, I wonder what it is? As luck would have it I ran into a group of college students and their professor that were out looking at stuff also. I asked him what it was and he said it was horn coral.

Now it seems every time I go wading I find two or three. Some look better than others. That first one I found was the best, it was really pointy.

This is one I found tonight.










I thought this porcelain sign was cool. Complete with bullet hole.

















Apparently the phone company used to hang phones on poles and in little closets for people to use. I heard there weren't many apps for them though.

I can't remember when they quit making these, but I found this one a few weeks ago and thought it had aged quite gracefully.










And of course hundreds of single shoes, but one time I actually found a pair of shoes sitting in the middle of the river on a rock bar???


----------



## dstiner86

bsmith said:


> If I were you I'd have been really relieved just to learn that there wasn't a body in that bag.


Or a body of the inflatable variety at the bottom of the back, especially seeing what the contents were! .... sorry had to go there.. 

Also today was a win for me. thursday I lost a spinner in the kokosing literally dropped it as i was tying it on in the middle of the river... water was a nice chocolate color so I didn't try and retrieve it. Especially with the flow I figured it was long gone.. well today water levels have dropped clarity improved and I was wading near the spot of dropped it.. so for poops and giggles I walked on over and eureka! I found it laying on the bottom! .. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GMoney45211

Took my son and his friend creek fishing this weekend... Not much luck so we hiked the creek for awhile since I hadn't been there since I was a kid...So it was neat to stomp around my childhood grounds...hahaha My Son found a old grave stone/brick... and I found my name and friends names we spray painted in a tunnel pipe in 1979....almost legible... I was 11 yrs old at the time... My son wasn't too impressed... He commented, "Atleast you spelled it right" hahaha Great Thread!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

UPDATE: Found a 5 dollar bill today sitting on the bank next to where someone built a fire ring. I'll take it as pay back for the five dollar crank I lost in the area a couple weeks ago. LOL 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lostleader

Curtis937 said:


> I found a small plastic 6' boat in the gmr in Troy it's still there.....and there is also a 14' fiberglass boat floating next to enon beach in mad river lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I see that boat on the mad daily. For the longest time my wife and I argued that it was a boat. She didnt believe me, until the last round of rain flooded the area and turned the boat and you can clearly see it now.


----------



## co-angler

Fisherfourlife said:


> I have no idea what petrified tree is? Is it rare?


Extremely rare unless you are fishing with OSG. They get one look at him and turn to stone. Kinda like medusa only worse.... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zuelkek

I found a fat wallet once, stuffed with IDs, photos, credit cards, some waterlogged cash that I didn't even count, and some little cone-shaped snails. I got the owner's address off his driver's license, put the wallet in a baggie, the baggie in a box and mailed it back, anonymously, with a note on where I found it. I was never even tempted to lift the cash...not really...well, maybe just a little...but I didn't take so much as a dollar. Often wonder what the fellow thought when he opened that box! I imagine it must have been a relief. Hope so.


----------



## Nubes

JONX513 said:


> Holy cow... it's a pogo ball! do they even still make those?




LOL..Ebay that sh**! some of the young kids on this site probably have never seen one of these?? this came out in the Garbage Pail Kids era


----------



## Bucket Mouth

a 20" CRT computer monitor lodged in the fork of a tree a few feet above the water. It's been there for 3 years at least. Bizarre.


----------



## sammerguy

Bucket Mouth said:


> a 20" CRT computer monitor lodged in the fork of a tree a few feet above the water. It's been there for 3 years at least. Bizarre.


Four Mile Creek? There is one there.


----------



## Matulemj

Nubes said:


> LOL..Ebay that sh**! some of the young kids on this site probably have never seen one of these?? this came out in the Garbage Pail Kids era


If you want 6-pack abs, you pogo-ball. It was a good workout on the river that day.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05

I fished a few times last year in a small creek that was used for a make out point. Everytime I waded there I would see personal items left behind by a couple. Usually it was funny, you would see where the guy would pull down his pants ( always loose change). Usually a blanket or something there. Condom wrappers all over. Bras. It was pretty secluded and being from the area I knew what the spot was for. I never went there during primetime. I always waded that stretch during late morning or early afternoon. I found a couple wallets, funny enough both belonged to a friend of mines boy. 
Worst place is on Stillwater. There is a dumping ground where poachers dump deer parts. Last year that is where a guy three a litter of puppies off the bridge. He was caught. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler

I once found a Tupperware bowl with a jerky zip top bag within that had a cell phone and car keys both dry as a bone. 
The phone was dead but I had an old charger that would fit it. Charged it up, found the most dialed number in it and called. Turns out the owner had been canoeing the river and flipped and nearly lost one of his kids to drowning.
The keys were of some value as one was for his jeep grand Cherokee and another was to his gun locker and he had no backup key!
I delivered the items to him and scored some St. Peter points!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scottey65

on my river stretch I have found a computer monitor, an old chair, plenty of tires, and duck decoy. Not too long ago I found a cat fishing area that some people left trashed. They also left behind a nice bass and catfish in wire basket.I decided their punishment for trashing the area was to let the fish have their freedom.


----------



## trailbreaker

BassAddict83 said:


> I'm not sure why but I CONSTANTLY find shoes while wading. All kinds too. Gym shoes, flip flops, hiking boots, you name it. It's really weird. I've also found a lot of sports balls (mostly tennis balls), coolers, water bottles, clothes (including underwear), lures, broken rods, toys, bikes, road signs, orange cones, a canoe paddle, and all kinds of other stuff. I'd say the weirdest thing I've found so far though has to be a tombstone. I found that a couple years ago while wading the LMR in the Loveland area. It was kinda creepy.


did ya hear any banjos


----------



## HOUSE

trailbreaker said:


> did ya hear any banjos


BA83 is usually the one _playing _the banjo!


----------



## Crawdude

A little off topic but... one thing that I'm always looking for but have never found is an arrowhead. It's on my bucket list to find one. 

Also, if anyone finds a watch with an olive green silicon band in the LMR let me know. I lost it this spring in muddy water


----------



## dstiner86

Tackle-addict said:


> A little off topic but... one thing that I'm always looking for but have never found is an arrowhead. It's on my bucket list to find one.
> 
> Also, if anyone finds a watch with an olive green silicon band in the LMR let me know. I lost it this spring in muddy water


Never thought of looking for arrow heads out wading... back when I was young(well younger) I found two! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker

HOUSE said:


> BA83 is usually the one _playing _the banjo!


figures


----------



## longhaulpointer

honestly im just happy I've never found a dead body. I did find a rod real combo tonight.


----------



## zuelkek

Tackle-addict said:


> A little off topic but... one thing that I'm always looking for but have never found is an arrowhead. It's on my bucket list to find one.


I've read that it's a rare river gravel bank around here that doesn't have an artifact in it somewhere. I'm always looking, but haven't found anything myself along a river. 

Walk a freshly plowed field after a light rain--you'll find an arrowhead that way.


----------



## Xim2coolx

Curtis937 said:


> I found a small plastic 6' boat in the gmr in Troy it's still there.....and there is also a 14' fiberglass boat floating next to enon beach in mad river lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hahahahha I see that boat all the time really weird. Been there since all that rain this year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RCall

Last year I came across an entire submerged S.U.V. In the Miami. A few weeks ago I saw the firewall and dash area of a vehicle, also in the Miami.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

co-angler said:


> I once found a Tupperware bowl with a jerky zip top bag within that had a cell phone and car keys both dry as a bone.
> The phone was dead but I had an old charger that would fit it. Charged it up, found the most dialed number in it and called. Turns out the owner had been canoeing the river and flipped and nearly lost one of his kids to drowning.
> The keys were of some value as one was for his jeep grand Cherokee and another was to his gun locker and he had no backup key!
> I delivered the items to him and scored some St. Peter points!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm glad you added the word "St." In there...kinda worried me fir a minute there coangler!


----------



## Cat Mangler

RCall said:


> Last year I came across an entire submerged S.U.V. In the Miami. A few weeks ago I saw the firewall and dash area of a vehicle, also in the Miami.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If it was a blazer in the mad about 2 years ago, I woulda thought it was my brothers!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude

zuelkek said:


> Walk a freshly plowed field after a light rain--you'll find an arrowhead that way.


Thanks for the advice. That will give me something to do next spring if the rivers a blown out.


----------



## Matt Hougan

Freshly harvested sod farms are good for arrow heads


----------



## chevyjay

petrified tree is fossilized tree.
while not actually found on a river or while wading, i hauled up some one's lost anchor while hauling up our anchor. quite a work out hauling up two anchors.


----------



## Roscoe

chevyjay said:


> petrified tree is fossilized tree.
> while not actually found on a river or while wading, i hauled up some one's lost anchor while hauling up our anchor. quite a work out hauling up two anchors.


Yea those fossilized trees are around but Rare.I must have 8-10 nice pieces that I've found.Most are large 100Lbs. or more.And they still have the fossilized bark.Very interesting!



Roscoe


----------



## BMagill

Weirdest thing I have found was a prosthetic leg with a shoe on. Did not stay in that spot too long.


----------



## Mean Morone

A few years ago my buddy and I were wading the GMR. There was a good sized sand bar out in the river and we waded over to it to get out of the water for awhile and to continue fishing around it. I was walking along the water line when I looked down and saw a very good representation of the male member including balls. It was a weird bright pink and was very large. We just about didn't want to go back in the water. I've seen some pretty nasty stuff floating in the GMR, but never expected to see that thing.


----------



## imalt

Roscoe said:


> Yea those fossilized trees are around but Rare.I must have 8-10 nice pieces that I've found.Most are large 100Lbs. or more.And they still have the fossilized bark.Very interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Restoration Hardware sells them for end tables.I think they sell them for around 1000.00 a table. They are definitely heavy.


----------



## Roscoe

Mean Morone said:


> A few years ago my buddy and I were wading the GMR. There was a good sized sand bar out in the river and we waded over to it to get out of the water for awhile and to continue fishing around it. I was walking along the water line when I looked down and saw a very good representation of the male member including balls. It was a weird bright pink and was very large. We just about didn't want to go back in the water. I've seen some pretty nasty stuff floating in the GMR, but never expected to see that thing.


It's sad but that's what is left after the Bariku get a hold of ya.Good thing you left that spot!



Roscoe


----------



## godukies

Tonight I found a wallet. No, no $$$. After going through the contents, I believe it was lost in 2006 or 2007. The drivers license was in there and I found the guy on Facebook. Sent him a message but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## fishhawk1

Here's one to add to the list. I did not find these..... rather I caught these this morning wading the GMR. Just goes to show you never know what you are going to catch out there.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

I found this today in the GMR, anybody lose a crutch? Its moss covered on one side, pretty good cammo.


----------



## yakfish

Awesome idea for a thread!

I found a kayak a couple years ago on the LMR. It still had current registration so I called the Division of Watercraft and they gave me the number for the owner. I called him and he and his daughter came to pick it up that night. I have to admit I was a bit disappointed that the registration was current. I thought I had myself a new kayak!


----------



## dstiner86

Little bummed I forgot about this thread or I would of snapped a pic..but last week I came across a erie campsite..I say erie because its been on this rocky bend since the river was up and july, water was up so high you wouldn't of even know it was there the river looked like it just went straight. .anyways long story short this bend has been debris ridden since then and I've honestly not paid much attention to most of it until I walked over to a tent that's been laying there in a crumbled muddy ball to take a leak little before it that's when I notice the little girls sleeping bag 5' from the tent and another sleepbag ten feet from the tent in tbe opposite direction along witb a few random articles of clothing but my skin really didn't crawl until I noticed the plastic tea jug with a note scrawled in it sitting next to the tent it said "(name) I went to go find you meet me back here if I haven't found you in two hours"... being when it was flooded out the water had a fast flow and no amount of stakes would of kept that tent down in that rocky terrain Im guessing it was washed from upstream.. there is a campsite that flooded 10-15 miles up river...but to all be just strung out there in a perfect hollywood slasher flick style.. gave me the creeps!! Just hope its all Coincidences and everyones safe .. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Britam05

The past several years there has been a homeless man living under the bridge on Old Springfield Rd on the Stillwater. Today the area was empty. He must have moved on. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I thought of this thread several times this week. I found an old pushmower, a brand new looking TV remote and a crutch.


----------



## BMayhall

I was walking a creek to get to the GMR and as I was approaching a brige I noticed a small library and a paint set. Nobody was around the area, but all the items looked like they havent been there long. Looks like a great place to read and fish at thr same time. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Britam05

This thread reminds me of a place on the Greenville Creek that was used as a landfill many many years ago. There is a spot that has a very large amount of old broken bottles. Some still intact and have become homes to many creatures over the years. Also some junk metal like mowers and farm machinery parts


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar

BMayhall said:


> Looks like a great place to read and fish at thr same time.


Dude...you found my Mancave. "Take a book, leave a book."


----------



## Bossman302

Aside from finding lures of all kinds, I also find broken rods and reels, and some that have been water logged for quite some time. Usually nasty as all get out with algae and mud. I got enough eyelets that I can repair my rods for a VERY long time lol.


----------



## dstiner86

So kind of cool story here today I was wading down my local flow and towards the end of it me and my buddy decided to wade back upstream towards his place up a small stream that flows into the river. Surprisingly caught 8 smallies going up it all dinks tho.. but anywAys back to what we found well it all started with a cedit card on a bank.. one turned into two two turned to 7 seven quickly went to 15!!! All but one expired and belonging to the same family but here's the kicker the cards weren't all we found litterally like a walmart bag full of jewelry (mostly cheap stuff) was scattered amongst the cards along with a cellphone and macbook battery! So me and my buddy gathered most everything up finished our wade got back to his house and called the police.. unfortunately that started out as a sour experience try to do a good deed and they come up on us like we are trash..but thats another story anyways they took a look at one od the cards and one muttered to his partner "same name as the robbery this morning". By the way they acted at first not gonna lie i got a little uneasy (kind of acted like they where already accusing us of stealing it before hearing anything but as i said thats another story) So as I was saying after filling out the report and talking with them they confirmed it was stuff from a robbery on the other end of the town they caught the guy but he didn't have everything on him so hopefully we helped brighten someone's bad day with returning a few stolen possessions. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CantCatchNoFish

A mepps lure belonging to my grandfather that I lost two weeks ago


----------



## cec330

Found an iphone4 in an otter box case Sunday while wading north fork of licking river. Case had moss growing on it. Phone was in about a foot of water. Took it home dried it out started to charge it to see if I could find the owner of it but its pass code protected, amazing it would even come on.


----------



## CantCatchNoFish

cec330 said:


> Found an iphone4 in an otter box case Sunday while wading north fork of licking river.


Great - now all the lurkers on this forum are going to know where to catch the best phones. Please be careful about posting such a specific location of where you are finding things.

^^^KIDDING^^^:Banane01:


----------



## Hatchetman

longhaulpointer said:


> honestly im just happy I've never found a dead body. I did find a rod real combo tonight.


In about 1977 I was looking for a place to launch my boat above Toronto, Ohio. There was an old road went down to the river from old SR 7 so I walked down to see if I could launch from it. Saw a car parked away from the river and it was idling and could see two people sitting on the passenger side. Checked the lanch area, a no go, and started to walk back to my truck and saw the two people in the car hadn't moves so I just kinda angled toward the car. Got close enough to see that they had been asphysiated by the exhaust. Called the police and waited, young couple, guy home on leave.
In 1997 was fishing Tappan near the main boat ramp just after daylight and pitched a spinner bait at what I thought was a piece of log near shore. Told my buddy that it didn't look right and moved in close. Turned out to be a lady from over by Coshocton I believe, had parked her car in the lot with her belongings and had jumped into the lake from the old dock and drowned. 
Had a hard time finding someone to go fishing with me there for awhile.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Hatchetman said:


> In about 1977 I was looking for a place to launch my boat above Toronto, Ohio. There was an old road went down to the river from old SR 7 so I walked down to see if I could launch from it. Saw a car parked away from the river and it was idling and could see two people sitting on the passenger side. Checked the lanch area, a no go, and started to walk back to my truck and saw the two people in the car hadn't moves so I just kinda angled toward the car. Got close enough to see that they had been asphysiated by the exhaust. Called the police and waited, young couple, guy home on leave.
> In 1997 was fishing Tappan near the main boat ramp just after daylight and pitched a spinner bait at what I thought was a piece of log near shore. Told my buddy that it didn't look right and moved in close. Turned out to be a lady from over by Coshocton I believe, had parked her car in the lot with her belongings and had jumped into the lake from the old dock and drowned.
> Had a hard time finding someone to go fishing with me there for awhile.


Wow. Talk about bad luck. If I were you, I would not fish in the year 2017 outta fear of a continued trend.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## imalt

I find a ton of shoes. Seems like a popular thing to find.


----------



## godukies

I found/saw an orange Koi swimming in the Stillwater last weekend. Looked to be about 24". Look hard at the pic to find him!


----------



## trailbreaker

found him/her


----------

